# Foundation Design



## itsmemario (Nov 4, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good book on foundation design? Thanks.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 4, 2008)

Das.

Look for this author and you'll find the best soils book out there right now.

I hope this helps!


----------



## buening (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the Braja Das "Principles of Foundation Engineering" and it is excellent. It is somewhat limited in scope, but is extremely easy to understand. I also have "Foundation Design: Principles and Practices" by Coduto. It goes a little deeper into the topics than the Das books go, but I find it a bit harder to read than Das.


----------



## ARLORD (Nov 5, 2008)

I like Bowles by McGraw Hill, however the latest 5th edition is in metric.


----------



## itsmemario (Nov 5, 2008)

buening said:


> I have the Braja Das "Principles of Foundation Engineering" and it is excellent. It is somewhat limited in scope, but is extremely easy to understand. I also have "Foundation Design: Principles and Practices" by Coduto. It goes a little deeper into the topics than the Das books go, but I find it a bit harder to read than Das.


Does this book go into Structural Design of foundations or just soils?


----------



## itsmemario (Nov 5, 2008)

buening said:


> I have the Braja Das "Principles of Foundation Engineering" and it is excellent. It is somewhat limited in scope, but is extremely easy to understand. I also have "Foundation Design: Principles and Practices" by Coduto. It goes a little deeper into the topics than the Das books go, but I find it a bit harder to read than Das.


What edition?


----------



## Jtiger (Nov 7, 2008)

itsmemario said:


> Does this book go into Structural Design of foundations or just soils?


It's just the soils aspect of it. If you're looking for a structural foundation book there are several good books on reinforced concretre.


----------

